# Stratton 12/19/15



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 19, 2015)

last night i enjoyed some christmas drinks with roommates in my apartment, and turned in to bed around 9 PM with a 3:30 AM alarm. here is some of the quiver by the christmas tree



woke at 3:30 and was on the road at 4:15. took 87 to 7. after crossing the vermont state line, there was a trace of snow on the road. by the time i was 15-20 miles south of manchester, it was snowing at a good clip with treacherous driving conditions. 

pulled into stratton at 8:45 and was on the lift at 9. there was a solid 4" in the parking lot and it was still snowing. stratton report as of ~7 AM said 3". guns blazing all over. 

zero lines all day on ursa. three routes down from ursa, black bear, polar bear, and fall line. ungroomed sides of the trails had legitimate powder skiing. you had to be careful for hidden rocks and stumps and the like, but i repeat, legitimate powder skiing. not what i was expecting at all. very pleasantly surprised. 

tamarack, north american, and grizzly bear may be in play tomorrow. lots of snowmaking going on. hats off to stratton for getting the place into such good shape. 

skied about 18 runs from 9:00 AM to 1:45 PM, ~25k vertical. legs turned to jello and i got in the car. 

back to brooklyn by 7 PM. 

a great success and i'm glad i went and lucked out with snow

some more pics:





edited to add: not sure how to flip those pictures.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 19, 2015)

Sounds good, glad it worked out for you. Me I never left Bklyn today. Heading up early Mon. morning.

edit: Give you credit since Stratton is out of my day trip range from Bklyn.


----------



## mriceyman (Dec 19, 2015)

U def got lucky! Way to get it


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 19, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Sounds good, glad it worked out for you. Me I never left Bklyn today. Heading up early Mon. morning.
> 
> edit: Give you credit since Stratton is out of my day trip range from Bklyn.



i daytrip to killington, and have day tripped to stowe. i dont mind the driving. my neck hurts every time tho by the end of the day.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 19, 2015)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i daytrip to killington, and have day tripped to stowe. i dont mind the driving. my neck hurts every time tho by the end of the day.



Those days are behind me. I did a day trip to K once & Bromley once many moons ago. Besides lodging for me is cheap enough in VT. Planning on spending two nights & skiing 3 days up there this week


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 19, 2015)

yea for sure. once it gets good i spend the weekend. but for now, i don't need to spend money on a hotel or airbnb to ski that same terrain 2 days in a row. and its nice to be home with my own bed and chinese food on the way


----------



## Tin (Dec 19, 2015)

Good stuff and giving the rest of us hope! Amazing what just a few inches can do (That's what she said!).


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 19, 2015)

KustyTheKlown said:


> yea for sure. once it gets good i spend the weekend. but for now, i don't need to spend money on a hotel or airbnb to ski that same terrain 2 days in a row. and its nice to be home with my own bed and chinese food on the way



It's only $26 a night so no biggie & I know of at least 5 Chinese places in Rutland.:-D


----------



## Tin (Dec 19, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> I know of at least 5 Chinese places in Rutland.:-D




You're a brave man!


----------



## Scruffy (Dec 19, 2015)

Tin said:


> Good stuff and giving the rest of us hope! Amazing what just a few inches can do (That's what she said!).



It's not how deep it is, it's how you use it.


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 19, 2015)

Scruffy said:


> It's not how deep it is, it's how you use it.



I'll try to remember that while I'm skiing 3 feet tomorrow.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 21, 2015)

Nice TR. We were there Sunday. I'll post up a quick TR.


----------



## watkin (Dec 21, 2015)

Krusty,

We shared a chair on sat and I have to agree w everything you posted.  Such a nice surprise waking up at 330 am to see the lake effect snow on the radar reaching all the way to southern vt.   I had planned on hitting Okemo that day simply because of their trail count, but thanks to the flexibility of the SKIVT passes, plans were changed last minute.

Northbound on rt 7 outside of manchester the white out started and the rest is history.  

Have a great trip to Utah man!

Lata


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 21, 2015)

watkin said:


> Krusty,
> 
> We shared a chair on sat and I have to agree w everything you posted.  Such a nice surprise waking up at 330 am to see the lake effect snow on the radar reaching all the way to southern vt.   I had planned on hitting Okemo that day simply because of their trail count, but thanks to the flexibility of the SKIVT passes, plans were changed last minute.
> 
> ...



sweet, i remember our conversation about the localized snow. nice meeting you. can't wait for thursday. its pounding out there now. more of a sierra cement than a champagne powder this week, but it will be huge for filling in the gaps and solidifying their base. really glad i got one "powder" day in before utah. my quads and hamstrings were already woken up from my killington groomer days, but my calves are burning something fierce from playing in pow.


----------

